# Gotham



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Anyone been watching this? I'm just about to tune into the first episode.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

It's not to bad its a prequel of when batman was a wee boy and how all his arch enemies evolved.SJ.


----------



## Mini devil (May 4, 2014)

Is good, but Alfred ruins it for me! Too different of a character from the films for me


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah love it


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Its on my to watch list once i get the internet sorted


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I've seen the first 2 episodes, I believe I have 2 more ready to view??

Yeah, I like it. 

I still need to watch flash at some point...

This is the time of year when some awesome programmes return, arrow, walking dead, flash, Gotham, not forgetting Big Bang... No game of 
thrones at the moment. 

Unfortunately there are not enough hours in the day to watch them all, so I'll have to miss out somewhere?!?!?

Oh, and homeland


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Seen the first 2. Really good I thought, won't say anymore than that  

I like Alfred, I know what you mean MD, he is one of those characters that is essential!


----------



## Mini devil (May 4, 2014)

Rayner said:


> Seen the first 2. Really good I thought, won't say anymore than that
> 
> I like Alfred, I know what you mean MD, he is one of those characters that is essential!


Don't get me wrong I do like him as he has more of an edge, but his just too different


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Mini devil said:


> Is good, but Alfred ruins it for me! Too different of a character from the films for me


100% Agree,me and my wife have been both saying that since the first episode.SJ.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Lay off the son of Worzel Gummidge!

First episode did not have me gripped TBH, it's on planner and will continue to stick with it. It's got potential...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Pretty good so far i think..


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm enjoying it so far. It's quite odd trying to work out in my head who the 'characters' are going to spur in to when they get older......part of the entertainment, me thinks :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Got all the episodes recorded now, this is the 3rd one tonight isn't it.

I will watch it, news series of agents of shield though started on Friday, got to watch that episode first...love it.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Cheers for the heads up guys,started to watch it last night after struggling to get it through 5 on demand online,i found another source,but it wasn't great with pop up ads ect,where are you's watching it?? got 3 episodes watched one after another


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Chester cobblepot aka the Penguin is being played well


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

ivor said:


> Chester cobblepot aka the Penguin is being played well


Don't you mean Oswald? Chesterfield is his middle name.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Need to get into this ASAP


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Lol whatever you knew who I meant


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

The penguin - my favourite character so far

Gotham is certainly worth a watch, give it a try if you haven't already


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I have every episode recorded so far, think that's 7 or 8 to watch now haha not seen any yet.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

asonda said:


> I have every episode recorded so far, think that's 7 or 8 to watch now haha not seen any yet.


Keep recording - if my math is correct, the clocks will be changing at about the time it finishes!!  

It hasn't slowed down yet, and just keeps getting better, imo :thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Kriminal said:


> Keep recording - if my math is correct, the clocks will be changing at about the time it finishes!!
> 
> It hasn't slowed down yet, and just keeps getting better, imo :thumb:


Is it really that long? Good if it is, most of these good programmes only last a few weeks, great programme imo, Penguin is brilliant. Clever little git too!


----------

